# miniture shingleback



## backyardhabitat (May 12, 2012)

just wondering if anybody has ever had a tiny shingleback born, it is only 8cm long
perfectly formed eating well and has an attitude


----------



## Tristis (May 12, 2012)

got any pics?? sounds cool


----------



## Helikaon (May 12, 2012)

was it the only baby born, sometimes the second baby will be quite large. though that is a very small shingle back. have you got any photos?


----------



## richardsc (May 12, 2012)

somesmaller types canhavequite smallbabies,but 8 cm is tiny,was it justborn,big litters,upto 4 can see babies smaller than average being born,if its the only one could be more onthe way,or perhaps was the only baby with a few slugs born,would love to see a pic if possable


----------



## Manda1032 (May 12, 2012)

pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics PLEASE. They are my fave lizard


----------



## tyson001 (May 12, 2012)

soooooooo need to see this pics please.

pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics


----------



## Rocky (May 13, 2012)

Quite smaller then the usual bubs! Photos when your ready!


----------



## StimiLove (May 13, 2012)

Shinglebacks are the shiz!! I agree with that lot above, PICS!!!


----------



## Manda1032 (May 13, 2012)

my next baby will be a shingleback... I just need to find one for sale LOL


----------



## r3ptilian (May 13, 2012)

Are you sure it isn't a Gidgee lol, I have never heard of one that small.


----------



## Manda1032 (May 14, 2012)

still waiting for pics please pretty please


----------



## Kam333 (May 14, 2012)

Manda1032 said:


> still waiting for pics please pretty please



+ 1


----------



## stimigex (May 14, 2012)

8cm is small! There could be a couple of reasons behind it, one is its is a first time mum, but the most likely reason is the female did not have enough condition to reproduce a normal size juvie.
We have been keeping shinglebacks in a pit for over 30 years and in all that time have never bred one that small, One of the tricks behind breeding them consistantly is to feed EVERY day during the late spring summer period.
Most of our bubs are born at 15 to 18cm in length and have had some at 21cm.
Like most reptiles if the understanding of the critters needs is there and met the rest will happen!


----------



## richardsc (May 14, 2012)

depends on the forms,some localities are quite small as adults,i have some dark asperas,adult size is small compared to the average aspera,the babies from this form are quite small,i never measured them but smaller than 15 cm,probably more 10 to 12 cm tops

id hazzard to guess the adults are one of the smaller growing forms of rugosa aspera


----------



## Poggle (May 14, 2012)

richardsc said:


> depends on the forms,some localities are quite small as adults,i have some dark asperas,adult size is small compared to the average aspera,the babies from this form are quite small,i never measured them but smaller than 15 cm,probably more 10 to 12 cm tops
> 
> id hazzard to guess the adults are one of the smaller growing forms of rugosa aspera



+1 but even this case it is still a fairly small bub.


----------



## Skelhorn (May 14, 2012)

Hmmmmm still no pictures???? :O


----------



## edstar (May 14, 2012)

pics plz!


----------



## Manda1032 (May 14, 2012)

i smell a troll


----------



## black_headed_mon (May 14, 2012)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## backyardhabitat (May 17, 2012)

these are not from the same mother, just for comparison, normal sized and mini 1 day old each

posted pic

posted

whats a troll?


----------



## Skelhorn (May 17, 2012)

backyardhabitat said:


> View attachment 252291
> these are not from the same mother, just for comparison, normal sized and mini 1 day old each
> 
> posted pic
> ...



A troll is someone who posts things to get a response that are not necessary true 
They also like to create arguments etc, cause mischief.

People only said it cause it seemed unlikely and its taken ages to get a picture/response  Don't take offence!


----------



## vampstorso (May 17, 2012)

hahahaha as usual,
people who wrote "troll" (meaning, I'm inpatient or once again can't be bothered making a real argument) look silly now!


Baby is heaps cute, nice stripes!


----------



## Justdragons (May 17, 2012)

These are so cool. Up at milendela there is soooo many and in the middle of summer they try to come inside cause its so bloody hot. I got a sponge full of water and had one drink from the sponge for about 10 mins it was very cute. Ill have a look for the vid on my computer when i get home.  so will it stay a dwarf i wonder? Very cute


----------



## backyardhabitat (May 17, 2012)

thankyou i have been working long hours

if it stayed a tiny soul could you imagin the fuss it would cause? it is still eating well manages about 4 peas at a time from its dinner(very balanced meal but eats greens first) and has such a bite, but cute

posted


----------



## Heelssss (May 17, 2012)

Very, very cute


----------



## richardsc (May 17, 2012)

that looks normalish sized,the adults are a smaller form of rugosa aspera,i reckon my babies are similar in size anyways,tiny compared to the bigger forms of aspera anyways,looks perfectly healthy to me to,is that the first litter of this form you have had?

if i ever get my puter fixed ill pop some pics of mine up


----------



## backyardhabitat (May 22, 2012)

no have been breeding them for about 5 years that was the suprize normaly 2 babies to the three mothers. but it is still going strong.


----------



## Megzz (May 22, 2012)

Aww so cute!!


----------



## thals (May 22, 2012)

He's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## richardsc (May 22, 2012)

oh,lol,didnt realise the pic was of two 1 day olds,that is a hefty size difference,my type of aspera usually have tiny babies like that little one,similar in size to juvie blotcheds,the adults are quite small to

babies can vary in size between litters i guess,sometimes even in the same litter,my old lass only had 1 baby once,every other year it was 2,the single baby was still small,but slightly bigger than previous litters

they can have up to 4 babies,which make them smaller over all,did the female who had this lil one lose alot of weight,as quite possable she had slugs along with that baby,which could explain its small size


----------



## Ratatouile (May 22, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> People only said it cause it seemed unlikely and its taken ages to get a picture/response  Don't take offence!



Yes, it is often forgotten that most people have jobs, family and other responsibilities that prevent them from visiting online forum everyday. Unfortunately judgement is quickly delivered when someone stops responding (or simply a bit slow) without any consideration given that there might be a good reason behind it  As said, please don't take offence.


----------



## backyardhabitat (May 24, 2012)

I keep them in an outside pit with a heated hide box for winter, so I check them every day, during delivery times I remove the babies as they are found ,it is hard to tell which mothers have which baby, when more than one Arrives at a time. My females seem to go down in the tail but never go to thin they eat to much(a little chunky) do they or the others eat the slugs? As I don't remember seeing any. I have 9 in the colony.


----------



## richardsc (May 27, 2012)

usually the mums woof the slugs,though any will given the chance,its like first in best dressed so to speak,lol

a little chunky is good,helps them recover enough before brumation,especially when kept outdoors and having babies late in the year,probably not as big an issue in brissie ,lol, down here its often getting quite cool by then

sounds like u have them set up perfectly to me,not much thats sweeter than new born stumpies i reckon,especially tiny ones,lol


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 27, 2012)

Very cute looking bub, be interesting to see how he/she grows etc.


----------

